# "WTF" Mac Store???



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2007)

http://flickr.com/photos/jeffcarlson/127632129/

Tilt your head to the left 90 degrees and you'll see the humor in this.


----------



## fryke (Apr 13, 2007)

... or rather you'll see what they _intended_ to say instead of "WTF". After you've seen "WTF", it's rather difficult to see the intended meaning.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 13, 2007)

That is true, but the way the neon light was melded it leads you to think WTF instead of THE.


----------



## bbloke (Apr 13, 2007)

Hehehehe, I like it!

I wonder if they knew/intended the alternative interpretation at the time...


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 13, 2007)

it took me like 10 minutes to finnaly see "THE".


----------



## Qion (Apr 13, 2007)

It's so blatant it looks intentional. 

I guess it would make people remember the store... 
"Hey, you gone to the WTF store lately?"


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 14, 2007)

I wonder if they had actually noticed it before.


----------

